# For Sale - Martell 270mm CPM154 Gyuto



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2017)

**This will be the last knife made for sale under the old pricing. **
*


*Stats*

Length - 270mm

Height (at heel) - 60mm (ish)

Steel - CPM-154 (Crucible Particle Metallurgy aka stainless powdered steel)

Hardness - Rc61-62

Handle Style - Yo (hidden tang western)

Handle Materials - Amboyna Burl with Streaked Blond Buffalo Horn Ferrule with copper spacer & pin



The handle is amboyna burl paired with some great looking streaked blond buffalo horn, copper & G10 spacers, along with a copper pin.



**Note -**This knife is not finished** but it is 1/2 way there. If you're interested, and wish to buy it now, **I'll discount the price by $25**. If you'd prefer to wait and see what she looks like before purchasing that's OK fine by me too, just shoot me a PM and I'll put your name down for first refusal, and so on. Just please understand that should someone else wish to purchase the knife in the meantime (before it's made) I will sell it without consulting you. I'm trying to be as fair as possible, hope you can understand. *



Price - *$675 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2017)

*SOLD! *


----------



## Nemo (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank God. This one was very tempting.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 5, 2017)

I still hope to see the pictures


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 17, 2017)

Click on the picture for more images....


----------

